# IPV4 Black Edition Pre-Order - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (29/5/15)

Hey guys

We managed to get our hands on some full black versions of the IPV4 100w. Supplier is expecting to ship around the 7 / 9th June 2015.




This is also with the new screen.

There are a few silver ones as well for those that prefer that option.

Get yours here and stocks are limited 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/ipv4-100w?variant=1949563651

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## shabbar (1/6/15)

@Fickie


----------



## Sir Vape (3/6/15)

We will be closing this pre-order tomorrow guys,. Thanks to all that have placed your pre-orders. For those that are still keen there is still time.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/ipv4-100w


----------



## whatalotigot (3/6/15)

whats cutoff date for these??


----------



## Sir Vape (3/6/15)

Tomorrow bro. They shipping next week so need to get number finalised.


----------



## Sir Vape (4/6/15)

Last call for pre-orders guys. Closing pre-order at 1:00pm. Can't wait to get these in


----------



## whatalotigot (4/6/15)

I pre ordered and paid Last night for the black edition..... I CANNOT WAIT FOR THIS EHHHHH!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (25/6/15)

Ok just an update. The IPV'S cleared customs and are in transit to us now. They might arrive later today or first thing in the morning latest. Thanks for all your patience on this pre-order guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot (25/6/15)

AWESOME!!!!.. Excited.. Dont think it will be possible to be in CPT by tomorrow  weekend wait is gonna suck, Unless they deliver on saturdays???


----------



## Sir Vape (25/6/15)

They can deliver Saturdays bro but it's crazy pricey. We have a lot of clients that make their way to depot though and you are welcome to arrange collection from them over the weekend

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot (25/6/15)

@Sir Vape that sounds like a better option


----------



## Sir Vape (25/6/15)

Stocks received and all IPV4 pre-ordered will be shipping out in the morning 

We have a few black extra in stock now 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/ipv4-100w

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

